# Blind replace/renew



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

We have the Concertina/Insect cassette type blinds - Remis ??
Whilst in France recently, at night we closed the Concertina blinds for privacy and darkness, thus the Insect blinds rolled up and away. During the night we were attacked by Mossies'- Is it possible that they entered via the Concertina Blind sides, there is obviously a gap in the pleating? 
Has anyone else experience this, and is it possible to replace the Concertina material with Flat Silver/Black as awas fitted on our previous vehicle. If not any suggestions apart from the obvious use of repellent etc.
Hovis


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our REMIS ceiling windows have pleated blackout blinds and an insect mesh screen.

They operate totally independantly and both can be closed at the same time.

I suspect that you accidentally failed to latch the insect screen, which is on a spring return.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,but our blinds are not like that.Ours are joined in the centre and go up an down (side widows).Concertina up Insect rolled away - Insect down Concertina away. Hence the problem.
Hovis


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Hovis, you cannot fit the roller type to the consetina bit.  
terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Hovis I got this wrong  I have been in my garage and looked at a spare inner blind & it is the same at each end so a roller will fit 
terry


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting topic. Thanks for the info. But... would a roller blind work unrolling upwards? Our 2 largest concertina blinds are a bit tired, so it would be good to change them too. Please let us know if it all works out.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

The net works rolling down and on my old blinds the net worked rolling up so I think it works both ways.The frame accepts both the concertina and roller so if you can get a roller to replace the conertina with plastic securing bits (looking at mine ) it should be stright forward :lol: nothing to stop them working either blind to top or bottom,more a case of tensioning :wink: 
terry
edit just to say on first look it did not look loke they would fit but on second more intensive look the frame is exacly same top & bottom (moved consatina bit


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the response. I have removed the entire cassettes, disassembled,cleaned and re fitted. The interesting ??? part was reconnecting the stringing relevant to the concertina blinds. Simple, once you have spent hours working it out!! However, it apperars that it would be possible to fit a roller blind to replace to concertina (if available), but I am shelving this one for a later project. The problem with this type of blind is that you can only employ one or the other not both at the same time. 
Hovis 8) 

P.S. I have made a diagram of the stringing route if anyone is interested


----------



## Nkosi (Jun 30, 2011)

*Remis blind stringing diagram*



Hovis said:


> Thanks for all the response. I have removed the entire cassettes, disassembled,cleaned and re fitted. The interesting ??? part was reconnecting the stringing relevant to the concertina blinds. Simple, once you have spent hours working it out!! However, it apperars that it would be possible to fit a roller blind to replace to concertina (if available), but I am shelving this one for a later project. The problem with this type of blind is that you can only employ one or the other not both at the same time.
> Hovis 8)
> 
> P.S. I have made a diagram of the stringing route if anyone is interested


I am having major problems with the Remis blinds (concertina cassette type) on my Hymer. I would be very interested in receiving the stringing diagram you have made, and any pointers you have for removing the internal cassettes.
This is the first request or post I have ever made so sorry if incorrect in any way.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

When we close our blinds from the insect to the blackout blinds at night we automatically close the rooflight as well so no mozzie problems.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Remis Blinds*

Hi,

We also have a problem with our Remis Flyscreen (2008).

If anyone knows how to repair (The Nylon cord has come out one end)
i would apprciate some advice too.

Thanks

Dave


----------

